# Suche MMO was bietet aktuell am meisten Content ?



## Mastermind83 (13. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell am überlegen ob ich wieder mit einem MMO Anfange zuletzt habe ich SWTOR gespielt was schon riesigen Fun gebracht hatte mir aber die Zeit am Ende fehlte . ( War das Addon mit Revan)
World of Warcraft möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr anfangen weil es nach meiner Meinung immer das gleiche war.

Jetzt eure Meinung gefragt habt ihr einen Vorschlag für mich oder soll ich wieder mit Swtor anfangen ? Oder vieleicht doch noch mal WOW ( Lichtkönig gekillt) eine Chance geben ja ich weiß da kommt wieder ein Addon . Oder gibt es ein MMO was man empfehlen kann ?  


Würde mich über zahlreiche Meinungen freuen 

Mfg

Mastermind


----------



## marko597710 (13. August 2016)

tera online 
The Elder Scrolls Online
star treck online
final fantasy 14
ArcheAge


----------



## Gripschi (15. August 2016)

Skyforge 
Dragons Prophet


----------



## hazelol (16. August 2016)

ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber wenn du schon sagst du hast wow gespielt dann gehe ich davon aus das du entsprechend gebranntmarkt bist. 

ich habe auch etliche mmo´s ausprobiert und keines konnte mich fessel bzw überzeugen, daher belibt für mich auch nur wow als option. 
bei mir muss sich jedes andere spiel mit wow messen und leider kält keines den ansprüchen stand was content und vor allem endgame content angeht.


----------



## lunaticx (17. August 2016)

WoW ist vor Legion, um wieder reinzukommen, bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Zudem gibts im neuen Addon wieder 10 Inis + 2 Raid + Contentpatches (geh ich mal von aus)

Final Fantasy ist auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, allerdings sind dort die Beruf (oder das Berufssystem) gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Skyforge wird irgendwie mit jedem Patch ... eher kaputtgepatcht ... 
Hat wie ich finde aber nen sehr dünnen Content.

ElderScrolls ist das wirklich ne Alternative die man sich anschauen sollte 

Guild Wars 2 wäre hier noch zu nennen ... wobei der Endgame-Content hier eher auf PVP als auf PVE liegt.
Im PVE gibts eigentlich nur ... grinden ...


----------



## JackA (17. August 2016)

Also ich zockte WoW von Classic bis Warlords of Dreanor, wobei das letzte Addon am wenigsten, da es einfach keinen Bock mehr machte, da immer das Selbe (wie du schon sagst).
Seit 2012 zock ich fast ununterbrochen GW2. 
Finde das MMO hervorragend für Casuals, wie ich es mittlerweile bin, wobei ich mehr PVE als PVP betreibe.
PVE besteht natürlich aus grinden für Material, wenn man das möchte. Dann gibt es eine feste Weltboss und Event-Rotation, womit man sich schon nen halben Tag beschäftigen kann. Dazu Raids und Dungeons/Fraktale. Dann Farmen für Skins und aufgestiegener/legendärer Ausrüstung, Handelsposten studieren, flippen und dicke Gewinne fahren (oder Verluste). Welten erkunden (die extrem schön und detailreich gestaltet sind, jedes mal wieder staun ich nicht schlecht). Jumping Puzzles meistern. Erfolgspunkte farmen und dafür dann wieder schicke Skins bekommen. Und natürlich die Living Story, die immer wieder fortgeführt wird.
Wobei der große Unterschied von GW2 zu WoW der ist, dass GW2 skillbasiert ist. D.h. hier zählt nicht das Itemlevel, sondern wie du deine Skills einsetzt. Jede Waffe bietet andere Fähigkeiten, wodurch man aber seine restliche Ausrüstung auch wieder anpassen sollte. D.h. man hat ziemlich schnell (außer man farmt speziell aufgestiegenes oder legendäres Equip) maximal Ausrüstung (exotisch) und passt eigentlich nur noch sein Aussehen an. Je "cooler" man aussehen will, desto mehr Zeit/Gold steckt man in das Game.
Hat man genug von PVE geht man WVW oder PVP.
Der große Vorteil von GW2 ist auch gleichzeitig sein Nachteil. Es ist so extrem umfangreich dass man parallel so viele Optionen hat, dass man sehr schnell überfordert wird und komplett den Überblick verliert.
Ein kleines Beispiel. Man will eine Map erkunden, macht eines der Herzchen Quests, kommt auf einmal 50 Meter neben einem nen dicker Weltboss mit einer Masse an Mitspieler daher. Man weiß garnet wie einem geschieht. Das gleiche passiert mit größeren Events, die plötzlich auftauchen könnten. Aber da hat man die Wahl: mitmachen oder was anderes tun.
Ich kann mMn. GW2 nur empfehlen. Und wenn man sichs besorgt, direkt das Addon kaufen, da ist das Grundspiel incl. und man hat automatisch nen 80er Charakter (was kein Beinbruch ist).


----------



## TF0dekU (20. September 2016)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber wenn du schon sagst du hast wow gespielt dann gehe ich davon aus das du entsprechend gebranntmarkt bist.
> 
> ich habe auch etliche mmo´s ausprobiert und keines konnte mich fessel bzw überzeugen, daher belibt für mich auch nur wow als option.
> bei mir muss sich jedes andere spiel mit wow messen und leider kält keines den ansprüchen stand was content und vor allem endgame content angeht.



Oh Gott ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Schön zu wissen das es da draussen noch mehr solche wie mich gibt.
Bin derzeit mit BDO beschäftigt aber freu mich extrem auf Revelation Online. Mal sehen ob das was wird..


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2016)

Das aktuelle SWTOR-Addon (Knights of the Fallen Empire) ist von Story und Dramaturgie großartig! Ist aufgezogen, wie ein Episodenfilm und wirklich ganz großes Kino. Nur dass man selbst mitspielt 

Also für ein paar Stunden Single-Player-Content und ein paar FPs kann ich das empfehlen. In's Endgame habe ich noch nicht reingeschnuppert, das ist nicht mehr meins.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. September 2016)

Ich habe mittlerweile ne Menge MMOs länger gespielt und kann mal aus meiner Erfahrung berichten. WOW hat mich nie interessiert ich habe mit Gw1 und dann Lotro angefangen , beides zu ihrer Zeit großartige Spiele aber leider tot. Danach gings weiter mit Warhammer Online welches mittlerweile abgeschaltet ist. Leider waren die Entwickler nicht so hinterher Bugs zu fixen und auch der Content kam sehr langsam. Allerdings war das offene WvW das Beste was ich bisher im einem MMO erlebt habe. Danach kam mit großem Hype GW2 raus welches ich von der Beta 4 Jahre gespielt habe. Alles in allem ist das Spiel den Hype nicht gerecht geworden und aus meiner Sicht in vielen Dingen ein großer Rückschritt. Das Skillsystem ist, welches einer der stärken des ersten Teils war, deutlich einfacher und eingeschränkter lässt weniger Möglichkeiten und Kombinationen zu. Das PVE Leveln ist pures Gegrinde versteckt als innovative Herzen, die Instanzen meist langweiliges Ecke knubbeln mit Dmg fahren und das inovative Kampfsystem ohne klassischen Heiler bzw. ein Tank ein Reinfall. WvW ist auch kein Vergleich zu Warhammer und pures Gezerge. Von der Technik möchte ich nicht reden die ist ein Witz. Schließlich habe ich das Spiel vor dem Addon aufgehört und vermisse es nicht wirklich. Danach habe ich Swtor getestet bis zum maximalen Level gespielt und alle damals verfügbaren Instanzen + Raids gespielt und fand es ganz gut allerdings habe ich aufgehört weil sich die Gilde aufgelöst hat. Mittlerweile Spiele ich trotz anfänglicher großer Skepsis Teso und bin seit einem Jahr begeistert . Vorweg muss ich sagen das ich alle Elder Scrolls Teile mit Begeisterung gespielt habe und geglaubt habe das man das Spielgefühl nicht in ein MMO bekommt. Aber das Spiel macht vieles richtig und vieles viel besser als Gw2. Endlich gibt es im PVE wieder Quests und kein Gegrinde dazu muss gesagt werden das Quests wie sammel X töte Y relativ selten sind und alles vertont ist. Das klassische System mit Heiler Tank und DD geht in Instanzen viel besser auf. Die Welt an sich ist einfach riesig, GW2 mit Addon ist da kein Vergleich, aber trotzdem gut gefüllt. Das Skillsystem ist zudem sehr offen, innovativ und man kann mit einer Klasse auch mehrere Rollen einnehmen. PvP habe ich bisher noch nicht gespielt. Der Shop ist sehr fair seit einem Monat gibt es Grundspiel und alle Dlcs ab 30€ dafür hätte ich nicht mal das GW2 Addon bekommen was im Vergleich ein Witz ist. Technisch macht das Spiel auch eine gute Figur und ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste MMO was es momentan gibt. Denke man muss allerdings Elder Scrolls Fan sein sonst hat man zur Welt und der Geschichte zu wenig Bezug.

Hoffe man versteht alles und kann über Fehler hinwegsehen habe das auf dem Handy im Bus zusammen getippt.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. September 2016)

Ich habe auch einige MMOs ausprobiert. Am besten fande ich RIFT. War meiner Meinung nach auch sehr WOW ähnlich und ist f2p. Derzeit spiele ich Neverwinter. Das ist auch f2p, allerdings wiederholt es sich schon sehr stark.


----------



## Dyos83 (23. September 2016)

Ich würde es mit WoW Legion versuchen. Alleine mit den Klassenhallen-Quests, mit deiner Artefakt-Waffe, den Weltquests, den Dungens und Raids wirst du eine Weile beschäftigt sein. Im Grunde hast du zu viel Content, so dass man im Grunde auch keine Zeit mehr für andere Chars hat.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Final Fantasy 14 ist nett aber PVP ist wirklich sehr eingeschränkt dafür aber sehr gute Soundtracks.


----------

